# Logo Banner and Sig Needed



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all, in addition to gaming I also run a motors forum i.e for people in my local area who are interested in cars bikes vans motorsport etc.

Basically I Want a new logo to use on T-shirts and bumper stickers etc and then be able to use it and add a suffix

the website is Norwich Custom Rides. I want to shorten it to NCR so then I can have NCR Forum as a banner for the forum NCR racing for the people who trakcday etc and NCR.co.uk for the website.

I'd also like the website one to be able to be used as a signature.










that's what I knocked up in paint :laugh::laugh: but not quite arty enough so I thought i'd ask here.

I'm not looking to pay so if it's more than a bit of fun really don't put yourself out, I just like the art people do here and I know your all better with computers than me 

Oh I will add the website address for reference if i'm allowed but won't do that until given permission, i'm not looking to advertise at all (don't actually sell anything :laugh just want some help really


----------

